# (SOLVED) cant "make" kernel

## papas

hello, since i made some networking changes in kernel, using "make menuconfig" i cant compile the kernel..

I have this message:

```

gentoo /usr/src/linux # make -j5

  DESCEND  objtool

make[4]: *** No rule to make target '/usr/include/bits/byteswap-16.h', needed by '/usr/src/linux-5.0.4-gentoo/tools/objtool/fixdep.o'.  Stop.

make[3]: *** [Makefile:43: /usr/src/linux-5.0.4-gentoo/tools/objtool/fixdep-in.o] Error 2

make[2]: *** [/usr/src/linux-5.0.4-gentoo/tools/build/Makefile.include:4: fixdep] Error 2

make[1]: *** [Makefile:65: objtool] Error 2

make: *** [Makefile:1677: tools/objtool] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

```

anyone knows what happened?

update i found that 

```
 '/usr/include/bits/byteswap-16.h', 
```

is missing, 

```

gentoo /usr/src/linux # ls -l /usr/include/bits/

σύνολο 848

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root   268 Mar 24 21:32 a.out.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2449 Mar 24 21:32 byteswap.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  4138 Mar 24 21:32 cmathcalls.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root 23708 Mar 24 21:32 confname.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  4515 Mar 24 21:32 cpu-set.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1770 Mar 24 21:32 dirent.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2520 Mar 24 21:32 dlfcn.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root   426 Mar 24 21:33 elfclass.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root   176 Mar 24 21:32 endian.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  3790 Mar 24 21:32 environments.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1070 Mar 24 21:32 epoll.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1425 Mar 24 21:32 errno.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2683 Mar 24 21:32 error.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1128 Mar 24 21:32 eventfd.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  5574 Mar 24 21:32 fcntl2.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2245 Mar 24 21:32 fcntl.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root 13657 Mar 24 21:32 fcntl-linux.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  4606 Mar 24 21:32 fenv.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root   190 Mar 24 21:32 fenvinline.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  9764 Mar 24 21:32 floatn-common.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  4372 Mar 24 21:32 floatn.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1214 Mar 24 21:32 flt-eval-method.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1215 Mar 24 21:32 fp-fast.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1011 Mar 24 21:32 fp-logb.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  3666 Mar 24 21:32 getopt_core.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  3037 Mar 24 21:32 getopt_ext.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1809 Mar 24 21:32 getopt_posix.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root   971 Mar 24 21:32 hwcap.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1585 Mar 24 21:32 indirect-return.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  9466 Mar 24 21:33 in.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root    25 Mar 24 21:32 initspin.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1079 Mar 24 21:32 inotify.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  4477 Mar 24 21:32 ioctls.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2455 Mar 24 21:32 ioctl-types.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2070 Mar 24 21:32 ipc.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1175 Mar 24 21:32 ipctypes.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2478 Mar 24 21:32 iscanonical.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2607 Mar 24 21:32 libc-header-start.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  3003 Mar 24 21:32 libm-simd-decl-stubs.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  4285 Mar 24 21:33 link.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1367 Mar 24 21:32 locale.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  3184 Mar 24 21:32 local_lim.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root   923 Mar 24 21:32 long-double.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root 13100 Mar 24 21:32 mathcalls.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1764 Mar 24 21:32 mathcalls-helper-functions.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1306 Mar 24 21:32 mathcalls-narrow.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root   890 Mar 24 21:32 mathdef.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  5374 Mar 24 21:32 math-finite.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root 13015 Mar 24 21:32 mathinline.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2307 Mar 24 21:32 math-vector.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2063 Mar 24 21:32 mman.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  4895 Mar 24 21:32 mman-linux.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2736 Mar 24 21:32 mman-shared.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1046 Mar 24 21:32 monetary-ldbl.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2150 Mar 24 21:33 mqueue2.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1245 Mar 24 21:33 mqueue.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2637 Mar 24 21:32 msq.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1263 Mar 24 21:33 netdb.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1432 Mar 24 21:32 param.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2936 Mar 24 21:32 poll2.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2075 Mar 24 21:32 poll.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  5188 Mar 24 21:32 posix1_lim.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2866 Mar 24 21:32 posix2_lim.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  5705 Mar 24 21:32 posix_opt.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root   991 Mar 24 21:32 printf-ldbl.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  3290 Mar 24 21:32 pthreadtypes-arch.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  3071 Mar 24 21:32 pthreadtypes.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2900 Mar 24 21:32 ptrace-shared.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  6298 Mar 24 21:32 resource.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  3747 Mar 24 21:32 sched.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1437 Mar 24 21:32 select2.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2105 Mar 24 21:32 select.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1237 Mar 24 21:32 semaphore.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2619 Mar 24 21:32 sem.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1704 Mar 24 21:32 setjmp2.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1286 Mar 24 21:32 setjmp.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  3591 Mar 24 21:32 shm.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2934 Mar 24 21:32 sigaction.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  4264 Mar 24 21:32 sigcontext.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1470 Mar 24 21:32 sigevent-consts.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root   729 Mar 24 21:32 siginfo-arch.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root   204 Mar 24 21:32 siginfo-consts-arch.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  5973 Mar 24 21:32 siginfo-consts.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1066 Mar 24 21:32 signalfd.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  4340 Mar 24 21:32 signum-generic.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1633 Mar 24 21:32 signum.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1167 Mar 24 21:32 sigstack.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1691 Mar 24 21:32 sigthread.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1513 Mar 24 21:32 sockaddr.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  3025 Mar 24 21:32 socket2.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root 14322 Mar 24 21:32 socket.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2215 Mar 24 21:32 socket_type.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1187 Mar 24 21:32 ss_flags.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  9039 Mar 24 21:32 stab.def

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1916 Mar 24 21:32 statfs.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  7619 Mar 24 21:32 stat.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  3422 Mar 24 21:32 statvfs.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2844 Mar 24 21:32 statx.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1036 Mar 24 21:32 stdint-intn.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1048 Mar 24 21:32 stdint-uintn.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root 12678 Mar 24 21:32 stdio2.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  5583 Mar 24 21:32 stdio.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  3013 Mar 24 21:32 stdio-ldbl.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1212 Mar 24 21:32 stdio_lim.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1377 Mar 24 21:32 stdlib-bsearch.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1114 Mar 24 21:32 stdlib-float.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  5658 Mar 24 21:32 stdlib.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1372 Mar 24 21:32 stdlib-ldbl.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  4313 Mar 24 21:32 string_fortified.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1208 Mar 24 21:32 strings_fortified.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  8453 Mar 24 21:33 stropts.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root 40743 Mar 24 21:32 syscall.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root   898 Mar 24 21:32 sysctl.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1215 Mar 24 21:32 sys_errlist.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1684 Mar 24 21:32 syslog.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1205 Mar 24 21:32 syslog-ldbl.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1060 Mar 24 21:32 syslog-path.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2952 Mar 24 21:32 sysmacros.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  5363 Mar 24 21:32 termios.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  6720 Mar 24 21:32 thread-shared-types.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2998 Mar 24 21:32 time.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1102 Mar 24 21:32 timerfd.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  4595 Mar 24 21:32 timex.h

drwxr-xr-x. 2 root root  4096 Mar 24 21:33 types

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  8326 Mar 24 21:32 types.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  3397 Mar 24 21:32 typesizes.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1541 Mar 24 21:32 uintn-identity.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1922 Mar 24 21:32 uio-ext.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1384 Mar 24 21:32 uio_lim.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root 13315 Mar 24 21:32 unistd.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  4053 Mar 24 21:33 utmp.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  3465 Mar 24 21:33 utmpx.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1212 Mar 24 21:32 utsname.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1696 Mar 24 21:32 waitflags.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2286 Mar 24 21:32 waitstatus.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root 20505 Mar 24 21:32 wchar2.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1905 Mar 24 21:32 wchar.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  2423 Mar 24 21:32 wchar-ldbl.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  6301 Mar 24 21:32 wctype-wchar.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root   442 Mar 24 21:32 wordsize.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  3857 Mar 24 21:32 xopen_lim.h

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root  1214 Mar 24 21:33 xtitypes.h

```

is it something wrong?Last edited by papas on Tue Mar 26, 2019 5:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You tried with make clean before compile?

----------

## papas

that's it!!!

thank you   :Razz: 

----------

